# Deleted .aae files on iPhone, now can't access photos



## AlastairCunning

Hi guys,

So, I was manually copying my photos from my iPhone onto my Win10 laptop and for some unknown reason decided to delete all the .aae files associated with the various jpegs before copying them over. I immediately found that the jpegs associated with the aae files were rendered unmovable and inaccessible. 

I understand that aae files are used to keep a history of photo modifications so that one can revert if one wants in the future, but didn't think they were integral to accessing my jpegs as I've been able to delete them AFTER transferring them to my laptop before without issue.

So now I have a load of great pics I can't transfer and can't access. 

Oh, and I just unplugged iphone and plugged it back in to my laptop, and now the inaccessible jpegs seem to have totally gone. 

Any advice on how to rectify this situation would be greatly appreciated. 

Alastair


----------



## fiona02

Hi,

Did you find a solution to this? As I have just done the same thing and have spent all day trying to recover the images with no luck.


----------



## schram

Hi, 
I would also love to know if there is a fix - I have the same problem. I deleted 70+ vacation photos and haven't been able to recover.


----------

